# Glowpower has increased prices by 50% but I am stuck in a contract with them!



## Mrs Vimes (3 Mar 2021)

Hi All,

We signed up to a one year plan with Glowpower last September when they were charging 12.92c per unit. 

Within a few weeks they had increased their rate to 13.53c per unit - an increase of 4.7%

Today they announce a further increase to 16.12c per unit - 19% more and almost 25% above what we signed up for less than 6 months ago!

I have written them a brief but angry email demanding to be released from contract without penalty.

Is there anything I can do if they refuse? The whole thing looks like a scam where once they get enough customers signed up they can jack up the prices and make their money in over-charging or cancellation fees.

Sybil


----------



## RedOnion (3 Mar 2021)

Are there exit fees in your contract? With the prices they currently advertise (which are shockingly high!) there are no exit fees.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (3 Mar 2021)

Hi RedOnion,

There is a charge of €50 to terminate early. I'll wait until I hear whether they will waive it then I'll have to recalculate which is the cheapest and whether it is worth breaking.

I don't know whether our usage has gone up too with all the online schooling going on!

I also emailed Bonkers.ie as they are still showing the interim price and suggested they warn people which providers have such huge increases.


----------



## RedOnion (3 Mar 2021)

Looking at their new rates, you'd be better to pay the 50 charge and go elsewhere. Some others pay cashback for new customers - you have to select the option on Bonkers to show the cashback in comparison results.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (16 Mar 2021)

Hi, back to this again.

Glowpower have offered to move me to another plan which has a very slightly higher unit price but have to restart the 12 month contract.

I have accepted, and if they increase their prices on this plan too much I can avail of the €50 charge option then. I don't think there is another provider charging much less at the moment so shouldn't be any worse off.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (20 Jul 2021)

Well!
Got an email today - they are increasing their unit price by more than 50%.
I will move to another provider the day before the new price kicks in. Bord Gais Energy are looking best right now even with their pending increase but I will check again when moving.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jul 2021)

From switcher.ie 

About Glowpower Electricity​Glowpower is an electricity supplier, which has operated in the Irish market since November 2019. Their goal is to eliminate bill shock and make your energy more affordable, sustainable and smarter.


----------



## TrundleAlong (21 Jul 2021)

I am with Glowpower since February this year. I have had no notifications of any price increases since moving to them. Are they obliged to tell me if their charges are increasing or can they just implement the increases without telling me?

I have had problems with them. Always over estimated meter readings.  I don't think I have had my meter read yet. I have been unable to send them my meter reading through their website. I always have to send them a private email with my reading.

I can't wait to move from them.


----------



## horusd (21 Jul 2021)

TrundleAlong said:


> I am with Glowpower since February this year. I have had no notifications of any price increases since moving to them. Are they obliged to tell me if their charges are increasing or can they just implement the increases without telling me?
> 
> I have had problems with them. Always over estimated meter readings.  I don't think I have had my meter read yet. I have been unable to send them my meter reading through their website. I always have to send them a private email with my reading.
> 
> I can't wait to move from them.


You can send readings thru 1. Electricity: https://www.esbnetworks.ie/existing-connection/meters-readings/submit-a-meter-reading
2. gas: https://www.gasnetworks.ie/home/gas-meter/submit-meter-reading/


----------



## TrundleAlong (21 Jul 2021)

20 July 2021

An important update from the team at Glowpower.

You will no doubt have read the headlines this year around changes to the cost of electricity across Ireland.   Increasing costs including distributor costs, the cost of gas to supply energy in Ireland and the wholesale price of power have all contributed to what has been an unprecedented year of ongoing high prices. 



What is affecting the wholesale cost of electricity in Ireland? 


Low wind generation .
Long term unplanned outages of large electricity generation plants in the Republic of Ireland.
increased carbon emission costs.
significant increases in the cost of gas used to power generators.
·         Increased commodity costs.
These have had a direct and sustained impact on the rising cost of wholesale electricity.

We are very sensitive to the needs and circumstances of our customers and have absorbed these costs over the winter period and we have tried to ride out the storm, as prices historically have fallen at this time of year, however the entire industry is seeing unsustainably high wholesale prices and we have reached a tipping point where we are required to review our current plans.  Reluctantly, our review outcome requires us to amend our tariff structures to ensure their viability. 



The price changes reflect the real increase in overall associated costs. As with all our pricing decisions, this is not a decision we have taken lightly, and we continue to ensure that the price rises will have the least impact on our customers.



*What is the change and when will this happen?*

The change to your pricing is listed below.   Prices will change on the 21 of August.



__

 *Current Rates - Ex VAT*​​*New Rates - Ex VAT*​​​*Product**Day Rate C/kWh**Night Rate C/kWh**24hr Rate C/kWh**Supply Charge C/kWh**Day Rate C/kWh**Night Rate C/kWh**24hr Rate C/kWh**Supply Charge C/kWh**EAB €  INC VAT**204 Festive Saver - Urban 24*  *      0.1420**                0.4000*  *      0.1829**                0.4720**€1,156.22*
 



*What happens next? *

The price changes will be automatic and will apply to your bill.  Price changes will be pro-rata across the affected days and will appear as separate line items on your bill.

The unfortunate reality is that electricity costs have changed however the team at Glowpower will continue to offer our customers value for money even with these price changes. 

*Glowpower’s commitment to you. 

Glowpower will continue to extend for a further 12 months any discounts or benefits of your existing plan, subject to our terms and conditions and our Codes of Practice. As conditions change, we will endeavour to look for opportunities to provide benefits to our customers. *

This is part of our commitment to helping you save on your overall electricity costs. 

       *******************************************************************************************************

 I see that they are also increasing their supply charge.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jul 2021)

What does the contract say? 

I had a vague idea that when prices rise during a contract, the customer can opt out. 

Brendan


----------



## Mrs Vimes (21 Jul 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> From switcher.ie
> 
> About Glowpower Electricity​Glowpower is an electricity supplier, which has operated in the Irish market since November 2019. Their goal is to eliminate bill shock and make your energy more affordable, sustainable and smarter.



That's a complete farce!

They haven't read our meter once since we switched last September, each bill has been between €125 and €135, until last month when it was €225. Back to €125 again this month.
I hate having to email with meter readings, thanks for the ESB networks link @horusd.
I also hate monthly billing, having been used to two-monthly for so long.


----------



## Threadser (21 Jul 2021)

I am also with Glowpower since last summer and very unhappy with their service, particularly the estimated billing. These are always overestimated and bear no resemblance to the actual readings from the same month last year. It is very annoying to have to read the meter and email the readings every month to prevent being seriously over-charged. No actual meter readings since I joined them in May 2020.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (21 Jul 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> What does the contract say?
> 
> I had a vague idea that when prices rise during a contract, the customer can opt out.
> 
> Brendan



This is in their contract:

5. Your rates asset out in the CAF, are against Glowpower’sstandard tariff rates which can be found
at www.glowpower.ie. *Our Standard rates may be amended from time to time during the Term.*

However, the next line is this:

6. *Your rates *as outlined in your agreement will be applied from the date that Glowpower is
registered as your supplier and *will continue for a period of one (1) calendar year *from that date
(“Term”).

Edit: I read to the end (always a good idea)

9. *We reserve the right to amend the unit rates or charges *that apply to the Tariff during the Term
as provided for in the General Terms &Conditions.

Fairly clear they can do what they want.

The breakout fee is €50, I reckon I'll save about €35 a month off their new rates by moving to Bord Gais Energy, who don't feature in the Bonkers.ie suggestions when I checked there but their website have the lowest rates.

I'm looking forward to dealing with professionals after these guys


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jul 2021)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Fairly clear they can do what they want.



Hi Mrs V

It's not clear to me that they can increase your rates. 

These terms seem to conflict with each other and, as a consumer, you should get the benefit of any doubt.

This is clear and it is what one would reasonably expect from a one year contract. 

_6. *Your rates *as outlined in your agreement will be applied from the date that Glowpower is
registered as your supplier and *will continue for a period of one (1) calendar year *from that date_

I think you should refer it to the Competition and Consumer Protection Commission. They are pretty useless, but you might be lucky and someone in there might take it up.

You could also go to the Small Claims Court and I am sure you would win. 

Brendan


----------



## TrundleAlong (21 Jul 2021)

When Glowpower over estimates your bill and debits your account with the over estimated amount.  How do you get this back?

On month two they overestimate your account.... and again they debit your account with the overestimated amount. They now have a build up of your money.

If I send in the correct reading on month three......does this balance itself out?


----------



## Leo (21 Jul 2021)

Mrs Vimes said:


> They haven't read our meter once since we switched last September


The resellers don't read meters, ESB Networks do that for all suppliers.


----------



## Odea (21 Jul 2021)

I am with Glowpower.   As a result of this thread I decided to check up on my contract with them.   Last February I joined on a rate of .1203 before VAT.

I decided to check my current bill and I find I am being charged .1420 before VAT.   I was never notified of this increase despite them stating that I am supposed to receive 30 days notice.

Next month it goes up again to .1829 (I did receive a notice about this).

That's a pretty hefty increase over 6 months.   

I joined through Bonkers.ie.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jul 2021)

Odea said:


> That's a pretty hefty increase over 6 months.



That's bonkers!


----------



## Odea (21 Jul 2021)

I have checked back through my correspondence from Glowpower and I did not receive any notification from them to say that my charges would be increasing last June.  I have every communication from them to date in my inbox.

They are insisting that they notified me 30 days in advance.

Has anyone else had a price increase from them without notification?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Jul 2021)

Could you guys explain what attracted you to Glowpower? 

Was it their advertising? 

Was it as a result of a price comparison website? 

Had you any concerns? 

Brendan


----------



## losttheplot (22 Jul 2021)

I was with GlowPower for the last 12 months. They were one of the cheapest with night rate at the time I switched. I've had no issue submitting meter readings on their site. I've never had estimated bills accurate with any supplier. I've received the emails about price increases. My 12 months were up last week so I've switched again. While looking at other suppliers, all of there prices are increasing. Electric Ireland will increase in August I think.

Attached is from the General Terms and Conditions about notification of changes (https://glowpower.ie/data/Terms and Conditions.pdf)

09. Changing Pricing and this Agreement 
Unless you are on a fixed price contract, we are entitled to change the price of electricity. If we do so, you will be given 30 days notice in advance of the date the variations are due to take effect and notified in two ways from the following methods:
 • In writing on or with your bill,
 • By email, SMS text message or by letter 
• Mass Media (TV, radio, newspaper advertisement)
 • Website


----------



## vandriver (22 Jul 2021)

So mass media,and on their  website .No communication with  customers and terms and conditions are complied with.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Jul 2021)

Hi losttheplot

Great to see an alternative view.

I know all providers have increased their costs, but the OP says that their rate increased 50%. 

By how much did yours increase over the period? 

Brendan


----------



## losttheplot (22 Jul 2021)

I signed up in June 2020 through Bonkers.ie. I think it was one of the lowest standing charges at the time and the unit rates weren't much different to the others. All prices below are excluding VAT. The unit increase is about 20% over the year. The biggest increase is the standing charge, more than doubled. They could tidy the user interface on the website a bit, some of the usage graphs could be improved.


ItemInitial (June 2020)1st Increase2nd IncreaseAug 2021Day Rate0.15260.15990.1650.1873Night Rate0.07950.0830.0850.0965Standing Charge0.250.250.520.5902


----------



## Odea (22 Jul 2021)

I was attracted to them through the Bonkers comparison website. Their unit price on that website was showing as the lowest price available. I did not realise that in less than 6 months they were going to increase their prices by 50%.

I know that all prices are increasing but it would be great to know, percentage wise, what increases the other providers have had in the same period.

This is their response to me when I advised them that I had *not been notified* of their price increase in June 2021.

                                     ********

*"thanks for coming back to us, we do understand customer frustration when it comes to price rises. No one likes them but we’re in a position where we have had to change our pricing.



We sent our affected customers an email 30 days prior to price changes  (we’ve included a copy of the email we sent in May)   In addition to the thousands of emails we’ve had to send, we’ve done a couple of other things, because we do like to think we’re as transparent as possible. 



We update on our bill emails so that any and all customers can see if prices change and we copy a link to the price changes page on our website. 

We also update our website for all price changes so that people can look at any time what is changing and when.  We do this in an open and honest way."*


----------



## Mrs Vimes (22 Jul 2021)

I also found them cheapest on Bonkers.ie. Funnily enough when I looked on Bonkers this week it didn't mention the reduction that Bord Gais Energy were offering on their website so I'd advise anyone to check individual websites as well when shopping around. I didn't have any concerns at the time but tbh the monthly billing would have put me off if I had noticed it, depending on the price difference too of course.

I have sent them an email pointing out their terms and conditions below and asking whether they have a proposal to get out of their contract and I will report back here.
_6. *Your rates *as outlined in your agreement will be applied from the date that Glowpower is
 registered as your supplier and *will continue for a period of one (1) calendar year *from that date_


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Jul 2021)

Don't fret about the notice. If they are entitled to raise your prices, then failure to give notice is only a minor issue and it's very easy for them to comply with it by advertising it and changing their website.  

The key issue is whether they are entitled to raise your prices if you have a fixed price contract for a fixed period.

Was it marketed as a fixed price contract or as a discount on their normal prices?

What did the Bonkers material say? 

The next issue is whether you have a right to exit the deal without penalty if they put up prices. If you have, then the failure to give notice would be important.  But they probably did comply with this. 

And, of course, all suppliers have increased their prices. Did Glowpower do it by more than the others? 

Brendan


----------



## Tintagel (25 Aug 2021)

I got my latest estimated bill from GlowPower this week.  It is identical to the penny as last months estimated bill.  What are the chances of this happening?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Was it marketed as a fixed price contract or as a discount on their normal prices?
> 
> What did the Bonkers material say?


Most or all tariffs available from Bonkers or directly are variable and the provider is perfectly entitled to change prices mid contract. A glance at your terms and conditions will clarify.


Brendan Burgess said:


> The next issue is whether you have a right to exit the deal without penalty if they put up prices. If you have, then the failure to give notice would be important.  But they probably did comply with this.


I'm not aware of any fixed price tariff from Glow Power so almost certainly they are not obliged to waive the early termination penalty if you leave mid contract.


Brendan Burgess said:


> And, of course, all suppliers have increased their prices. Did Glowpower do it by more than the others?


I'm with them and even with the hefty recent price increase they are competitive. There have been many price increases in the electricity market over the past year and I'm not sure that we're done yet.

Generally what I do is check Bonkers and if there's a significant saving to be made - allowing for the €50 early termination fee if applicable - I'll consider switching. But it's impossible to tell if the new provider might jack up the prices soon after switching. Especially these days.

For now I'll ride it out with Glow Power as any potential savings are marginal in my case.

Glow Power did one big increase lately. Others did two or three smaller increases over a similar period that amounted to the same sort of total increase.


----------



## Shirazman (25 Aug 2021)

losttheplot said:


> I was with GlowPower for the last 12 months. They were one of the cheapest with night rate at the time I switched. I've had no issue submitting meter readings on their site. I've never had estimated bills accurate with any supplier. I've received the emails about price increases. My 12 months were up last week so I've switched again. While looking at other suppliers, all of there prices are increasing. Electric Ireland will increase in August I think.



Same here, 18 months of excellent service and I've had no complaints.   

They issue an inflated estimated bill every month probably to incentivise customers to send in their own reading, then as soon as the revised reading is sent in (via their website) the estimated bill is cancelled and replaced by the accurate one.    That suited me fine, but maybe not everyone can be bothered to track their own consumption!

When I notified them after 12 months that I was leaving they offered me an extremely competitive rate to stay   ......   so I did.


----------



## Tintagel (25 Aug 2021)

Shirazman said:


> They issue an inflated estimated bill every month to incentivise customers to send in their own reading,


Really?  Any other trickery like this that you know of?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2021)

My estimated bills with them were always in or around actual usage.


----------



## DeeKie (26 Aug 2021)

Some of the practices seem in clear breach of consumer protection laws, eg unfair contract term laws dealing with price.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2021)

DeeKie said:


> Some of the practices seem in clear breach of consumer protection laws, eg unfair contract term laws dealing with price.


What *specifically* do you consider unfair in their contact terms and conditions and practices? I never noticed anything in these areas that all other electricity providers don't do. And I can't see how the likes of the energy regulator would allow *any* provider to get away with such things.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2021)

Just received my latest bill.

Their estimated readings
Day: 41745
Night: 32691

Actual readings
Day: 41646
Night: 32631

Marginally high but not outrageously so.
I don't see any evidence here of them deliberately over inflating the estimated readings to nudge me to submit an actual meter reading as alleged earlier.


----------



## losttheplot (26 Aug 2021)

I'd assumed the estimate was based on the national average, as they get more data about your usage it would change to reflect that. So the longer your with them, the better the estimate. With Covid and metres not being read as much, the estimates could be off, unless you supply readings.


----------



## _OkGo_ (26 Aug 2021)

Going against the grain of the thread a bit but I've actually found Glow fairly good to deal with.

With them for 18 months and they were easily the best rate (for my usage) in that time. However with the increasing rates, our bill was going to increase substantially because we are all electric with a heat pump so no fuel.

I made a complaint by email pointing out a few things in their marketing and that my bill would increase by ~€500. They replied by phone the next day and agreed to waive the termination fee based on my comments. I have since switched to Electric Ireland so while more expensive than what I was on, it's not as bad as a €500 increase


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2021)

_OkGo_ said:


> Going against the grain of the thread a bit but I've actually found Glow fairly good to deal with.


Me too. Maybe I didn't make that clear.
I will double check if another provider will be cheaper now that the latest increases have come into effect but I suspect that it's much of a muchness for my needs at the moment.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2021)

ClubMan said:


> Me too. Maybe I didn't make that clear.
> I will double check if another provider will be cheaper now that the latest increases have come into effect but I suspect that it's much of a muchness for my needs at the moment.


Ah - looks like I was wrong - with my Glow Power charges (ex VAT) as follows it looks like I can easily beat that by switching even after paying the €50 early exit fee - the only concern would be that the destination provider would hike charges after I join but even then there's a lot of headroom!

Day: 19.47c (up from 13.00c)
Night: 10.03c (up from 7.15c)
Standing charge (per day): 61.36 (up from 45)


----------



## Mrs Vimes (26 Aug 2021)

I switched to Airtricity last week - their per unit rate is 13.53 as opposed to Glow's 18.29. Based on our usage last year it would make a difference of about €500.

Airtricity's pricing is after the increase so I should be safe for a while.

Haven't had a final bill, or any contact from Glow as yet so I don't know if they will charge the termination fee. If they do I will challenge it on the basis that their contract (which they wrote) states:

_6. *Your rates *as outlined in your agreement will be applied from the date that Glowpower is
 registered as your supplier and *will continue for a period of one (1) calendar year *from that date_

Does anyone know whether they are precluded from charging more than €50 as a termination fee? It seems easy enough to save that amount when prices increase dramatically.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2021)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Airtricity's pricing is after the increase so I should be safe for a while.


Not necessarily.
Several electricity providers have made more than one price increase in the last year.


Mrs Vimes said:


> _6. *Your rates *as outlined in your agreement will be applied from the date that Glowpower is_
> _registered as your supplier and *will continue for a period of one (1) calendar year *from that date_


Where exactly do you see that?


Mrs Vimes said:


> Does anyone know whether they are precluded from charging more than €50 as a termination fee? It seems easy enough to save that amount when prices increase dramatically.


Their early termination charge should be itemised in the terms & conditions.
I have never seen any provider charge more or less than €50.
E.g. it's mentioned here for the tariff that I am on:




__





						Glowfest Saver – Glowpower
					






					glowpower.ie


----------



## Mrs Vimes (26 Aug 2021)

I should have said "safer", I know there are no guarantees.

That line is in the contract they sent me when I joined.

I was wondering why they all charge exactly €50 termination fee.


----------



## demoivre (26 Aug 2021)

Mrs Vimes said:


> I switched to Airtricity last week - their per unit rate is 13.53 as opposed to Glow's 18.29. Based on our usage last year it would make a difference of about €500.
> 
> Airtricity's pricing is after the increase so I should be safe for a while.
> 
> ...


I can't see how, with that wording, Glow can charge you higher prices within the 1 year period.

I've used Bonkers regularly over the years and it's only now, as I'm switching again, that I've noticed all alternative tariffs with all suggested providers is " variable " so basically they can do what they like after I sign up ! In previous years that I switched the tariffs were fixed for the sign up period which was always one year.

BTW where did you get that rate from Airtricity and does it include VAT?


----------



## Mrs Vimes (26 Aug 2021)

demoivre said:


> I can't see how, with that wording, Glow can charge you higher prices within the 1 year period.
> 
> I've used Bonkers regularly over the years and it's only now, as I'm switching again, that I've noticed all alternative tariffs with all suggested providers is " variable " so basically they can do what they like after I sign up ! In previous years that I switched the tariffs were fixed for the sign up period which was always one year.
> 
> BTW where did you get that rate from Airtricity and does it include VAT?



I think Glow probably did say variable on Bonkers, etc but they then included that term in their contract so I intend to rely on it (or try anyway).

I have found that as well as Bonkers, you need to check the websites of each provider. Bord Gais also had better rates on their website. Both rates I quoted are ex-VAT.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2021)

Mrs Vimes said:


> have found that as well as Bonkers, you need to check the websites of each provider. Bord Gais also had better rates on their website. Both rates I quoted are ex-VAT.


I've noticed that from time to time specific providers claim that the "best rates" are only available directly.


----------



## _OkGo_ (26 Aug 2021)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Haven't had a final bill, or any contact from Glow as yet so I don't know if they will charge the termination fee. If they do I will challenge it on the basis that their contract (which they wrote) states:
> 
> _6. *Your rates *as outlined in your agreement will be applied from the date that Glowpower is
> registered as your supplier and *will continue for a period of one (1) calendar year *from that date_



Your "rate" is continuing for 1 year but your rate is a discount of the standard tariff. Your rate is not a fixed euro amount, it is a fixed percentage discount (eg 20%) of the tariff

This is not unique to Glow, all providers have the same or similar statements. They can all change the price of the tariff while in the contract period. There are no providers offering fixed tariffs, they all offer fixed discounts of the tariff

Personally I don't agree with it but really the fault lies with the CRU for allowing these pricing structures


----------



## Mrs Vimes (26 Aug 2021)

Thanks @_OkGo_  that would likely explain it. I'll see if they say that, that's if they try to apply the fee in the first place.


----------



## Shirazman (26 Aug 2021)

ClubMan said:


> My estimated bills with them were always in or around actual usage.



In fairness, mine got more accurate as they became familiar with my monthly consumption.    Initially they told me they used the national average!


----------



## Shirazman (26 Aug 2021)

Tintagel said:


> Really?  Any other trickery like this that you know of?



My post made absolutely no reference to any "trickery".     However, thanks for giving me the opportunity to repeat that I am a very satisfied Glowpower customer.


----------



## Shirazman (26 Aug 2021)

ClubMan said:


> Marginally high but not outrageously so.    I don't see any evidence here of them deliberately over inflating the estimated readings to nudge me to submit an actual meter reading as alleged earlier.



It was a tongue in cheek 'allegation'.    However, it is a fact is that my first few estimated bills were off the wall, but I soon learned to ignore them and send in my own readings.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2021)

Shirazman said:


> It was a tongue in cheek 'allegation'.    However, it is a fact is that my first few estimated bills were off the wall, but I soon learned to ignore them and send in my own readings.


Ah - fair enough.


----------



## Shirazman (26 Aug 2021)

ClubMan said:


> I've noticed that from time to time specific providers claim that the "best rates" are only available directly.



Earlier this year, Energia offered a €30 credit to anyone who used its own site to switch, rather than using the well-known switching sites.

I discovered this thanks to a money guidance website that I am unable to name here; presumably because doing so isn't allowed?


----------



## RedOnion (26 Aug 2021)

Shirazman said:


> Earlier this year, Energia offered a €30 credit to anyone who used its own site to switch, rather than using the well-known switching sites.


The switching sites receive commission for the sales they complete, so it's not surprising different offers are available directly, or through other channels.


----------



## horusd (26 Aug 2021)

ClubMan said:


> I've noticed that from time to time specific providers claim that the "best rates" are only available directly.


Thanks for this. I never think to check the websites directly. I will going forward. I'm with Flogas for gas and lecky for the last few years, and I like them. I pay a fixed amount monthly (you discuss this with them) and avoid high bills in the winter. What I really like is that you can pick up the phone and SPEAK to someone.


----------



## Shirazman (26 Aug 2021)

horusd said:


> Thanks for this. I never think to check the websites directly. I will going forward. I'm with Flogas for gas and lecky for the last few years, and I like them. I pay a fixed amount monthly (you discuss this with them) and avoid high bills in the winter. What I really like is that you can pick up the phone and SPEAK to someone.



Whereas I prefer to communicate by email as that way I have a written record of what I was promised!


----------



## Mrs Vimes (27 Aug 2021)

I just think it's fundamentally unfair as a term that they can have a variable rate but a fixed term.

If you have a variable rate bank loan you can exit it at any time without penalty (unlike break costs in fixed rates).

If you have a fixed term mobile phone contract it is at a fixed rate and if the rate changes you can exit without penalty.

Why do customers of utility providers not get the same protections?


----------



## losttheplot (27 Aug 2021)

Mrs Vimes said:


> I just think it's fundamentally unfair as a term that they can have a variable rate but a fixed term.
> 
> If you have a variable rate bank loan you can exit it at any time without penalty (unlike break costs in fixed rates).
> 
> ...


I'd imagine its because the wholesale cost of energy is variable. Energy prices can spike because someone blows a pipeline up in Iraq or if Putin is in bad humour.


----------



## horusd (28 Aug 2021)

Had a message from Flogas to say rates increased by 8.9% from June with average bills going up 1.47 Euros. Quite a bit off the 50% increase from Glow.


----------



## Lightning (2 Sep 2021)

Mrs Vimes said:


> I just think it's fundamentally unfair as a term that they can have a variable rate but a fixed term.
> 
> If you have a variable rate bank loan you can exit it at any time without penalty (unlike break costs in fixed rates).
> 
> ...



The Energy Regulator, CER, needs to act and ban exit fees if prices increase. 

Comreg have banned applying exit fees if your price increases during your fixed term. 

Banks obviously can't increase prices during your fixed mortgage term. 

What energy companies are doing might be again EU consumer law. 

Energy prices are variable but energy companies should have the right to increase prices but not apply exit fees in these circumstances. 

If someone finds themselves in this situation, it would be very interesting to appeal the application of an exit fee with the provider and then with CER.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2021)

I shopped around using Bonkers and individual providers' sites and ended up switching from Glow Power to Electric Ireland. Based on the current respective tariffs and my annual usage I stand to save over €200. Obviously I have to pay the €50 early exit fee to Glow Power.


----------



## SlugBreath (3 Sep 2021)

Shirazman said:


> They issue an inflated estimated bill every month probably to incentivise customers to send in their own reading,


Who told you that they did this?  Did the company tell you this?


----------



## Shirazman (5 Sep 2021)

SlugBreath said:


> Who told you that they did this?  Did the company tell you this?



No one _told_ me that they did this!   I was writing from personal experience.    It happened to me!   Repeatedly!


----------



## almostthere (6 Sep 2021)

Shirazman said:


> No one _told_ me that they did this! I was writing from personal experience. It happened to me! Repeatedly!


Then it wasn't done to "incentivise" you............


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Sep 2021)

Panda has raised its prices for the 4th time this year









						Energy supplier lifts prices for fourth time this year
					

ENERGY retailer Panda Power has announced its fourth price rise this year.




					www.independent.ie
				




But I don't know the percentage increase.


----------



## Shirazman (6 Sep 2021)

almostthere said:


> Then it wasn't done to "incentivise" you............



Yep; I should have written "motivate".      I hang my head in shame and plead the early onset of senility.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (8 Sep 2021)

Ok, the final account has arrived.

It includes the €50 exit fee so I have a complaint written and ready to send in.

To add insult to injury they have also added VAT to the €50 - I am questioning that as well since it is not "Electricity (energy products and supplies) as per the VAT rates database.


----------



## almostthere (9 Sep 2021)

I can't wait to get away from them.

One less DD to cancel as I move from Ulster Bank to my new AIB current account....


----------



## Mrs Vimes (10 Sep 2021)

Well, it worked!

I sent in a complaint yesterday and got a new invoice this morning without the €50+VAT charge on it. No correspondence (as yet), just a new invoice.

If anyone is in the same boat and wants a copy of my email send me a DM and I will send you it.

Anyone know if the other providers also charge VAT on exit fees? I'm assuming they shouldn't.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (10 Sep 2021)

I have now received an email saying that they had the right to charge the exit fee but would waive it in my case.


----------



## elcato (10 Sep 2021)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Anyone know if the other providers also charge VAT on exit fees? I'm assuming they shouldn't.


I've a strange one also about VAT. Joined Panda Power last year and got €100 cashback. They rang before move due and said they would give me a new deal. I asked for the same price per unit as last year and they said OK but you only get €50 cashback. I said OK. I now notice I got credit of €44.05. So they are now saying the credit is the same but includes VAT (I think). I checked my history and the one last year comes up as €100 credit. So sounds like their credit terms have changed slightly.


----------



## SlurrySlump (25 Oct 2021)

From Glowpower...Anyone made the switch?

*Some very good news for our loyal customers.*​*Given that prices seem to be going up and up, we’ve teamed up with **Bord Gais Energy** (**BGE**) to entice you to an offer we think is hard to beat. 



Firstly, thank you for being a loyal customer of Glowpower. We set about to introduce competitive pricing in the Irish energy market, but with wholesale electricity rates becoming unsustainably high, we have had to raise prices several times this year and we believe more price rises are on the way.

*

To protect our loyal customer base, and in the interest of genuine customer care, *we are recommending that you switch supplier and move to **Bord Gáis Energy** (BGE)* now to avoid our next price increase due on the 28th October. This gives you an opportunity to switch to a very competitive plan with a trusted Irish energy provider before our next price rise which is set for 28th of October.

By switching to Bord Gáis Energy you’ll be on BGE’s recently announced price freeze until quarter 2, 2022, and for customers with gas, they also offer dual fuel benefits as well as a generous rewards scheme. We’ll waive any of our termination fees as part of this switch.


----------



## SlurrySlump (25 Oct 2021)

Glowerpower say that they have had to increase prices several times this year.....I have never been notified by email or otherwise of any of these price rises.  I have no idea what price I am switching from and to what plan....if I choose to switch.


----------



## SoylentGreen (26 Oct 2021)

I can't wait to get away from them. Nothing but a headache since I switched via Bonkers.

I just need to confirm that this is not a scam email to get my bank account details.

Incidentally, I have never been notified of any price increases coming due despite signing up for online billing.  They don't even say in their above email what they will be increasing their tariff to on the 28th October.  Why not?


----------



## Tintagel (26 Oct 2021)

Why are they inviting people to switch.....if they are staying in the market themselves?

Are they just getting rid of customers on certain tariffs?

Not making sense.


----------



## AndroidMan (26 Oct 2021)

Email seems genuine.
Would they be about to close shop and are directing existing customers to a 'preferred' competitor so the closing down admin overhead is smaller?
I heard utility companies in the UK are closing down.
I intend to switch in the coming days.


----------



## Tintagel (26 Oct 2021)

You are being invited to switch to Bord Gais but there is a better rate out there.

I also notice that the Bord Gais Fixed charge is about €220 a year. My fixed charge with Glow Power was about €170.

So you might pay slightly less in unit charge but more in the fixed charge if you switch.

Has anybody done the sums?


----------



## Shirazman (26 Oct 2021)

Tintagel said:


> Has anybody done the sums?



I created a little spreadsheet to do it a few years ago.    It was fun to create and it has proved very useful when the time comes to investigate the  range of offers available.   The essential thing to know is your estimated annual unit consumption (in my case, day and night) as that determines everything.    This can easily be found from looking at two bills 12 months apart and subtracting.  

I'm interested in seeing what changes having a so-called smart meter will bring (assuming that I'll eventually get one) as I understand that it may be capable of sourcing the cheapest seller of electricity at any given time - or is that bunkum?


----------



## Odea (26 Oct 2021)

AndroidMan said:


> Email seems genuine.


Has anyone checked?


----------



## Grizzly (27 Oct 2021)

This is what Glow Power said in their Terms and Conditions about price increases. I was never notified "two ways" about any of their 2021 price increases.

*"09. Changing Pricing and this Agreement Unless you are on a fixed price contract, we are entitled to change the price of electricity. If we do so, you will be given 30 days notice in advance of the date the variations are due to take effect and notified in two ways from the following methods: • In writing on or with your bill, • By email, SMS text message or by letter • Mass Media (TV, radio, newspaper advertisement) • Website"*


----------



## jpd (27 Oct 2021)

I'm pretty sure that they would have posted information on the price increases on their website (one) and in a press release (two)


----------



## Laramie (1 Dec 2021)

My electric supply company was up until recently GlowPower.   We were invited to switch from GlowPower to BordGais by Glowpower in October.
I decided to make the switch because I found dealing with GlowPower a nightmare experience.

I recently received my final bill from GlowPower and it is an estimated bill.  I was waiting to be asked for a final meter reading on a specific date from GlowPower that never happened.

How can a company issue a final meter reading....estimated?


----------



## Shirazman (1 Dec 2021)

Laramie said:


> I recently received my final bill from GlowPower and it is an estimated bill.  I was waiting to be asked for a final meter reading on a specific date from GlowPower that never happened.
> 
> How can a company issue a final meter reading....estimated?



I assume that GlowPower hopes that the estimated readings bill will, if too high, trigger you into sending in an accurate meter reading, whereas if it's too low, then you'll simply pay it and move on!


----------



## Laramie (1 Dec 2021)

Shirazman said:


> I assume that GlowPower hopes that the estimated readings bill will, if too high, trigger you into sending in an accurate meter reading, whereas if it's too low, then you'll simply pay it and move on!


Unfortunately, I cannot go back in time and give a meter reading for the 10th November when my account with GlowPower, closed and was taken over by Bord Gais.


----------



## Cervelo (2 Dec 2021)

Laramie said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot go back in time and give a meter reading for the 10th November when my account with GlowPower, closed and was taken over by Bord Gais.


Did you not have to provide Bod Gais with a meter reading when they took over the account??
Are they going to be using estimated readings for your first bill??


----------



## Laramie (2 Dec 2021)

Cervelo said:


> Did you not have to provide Bod Gais with a meter reading when they took over the account??
> Are they going to be using estimated readings for your first bill??


No. Neither GlowPower or BordGais asked me for a meter reading.  I have received my last bill from GlowPower which was estimated.  I have not yet received my first bill from BordGais.

I have contacted both to explain to me what the situation is.   The last email that I sent to GlowPower still remains unanswered.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Dec 2021)

Laramie said:


> How can a company issue a final meter reading....estimated?



Presumably you don't have your Smart meter yet which would have overcome the necessity for an estimated reading?


----------



## Shirazman (2 Dec 2021)

Laramie said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot go back in time and give a meter reading for the 10th November when my account with GlowPower, closed and was taken over by Bord Gais.



And yet you inform us that "_I have contacted both to explain to me what the situation is._"   So perhaps you could have used the same technology to send them your final meter reading - or even - and I appreciate that this is really challenging - filed it online before your account closed.


----------



## Odea (2 Dec 2021)

Shirazman said:


> And yet you inform us that "_I have contacted both to explain to me what the situation is._" So perhaps you could have used the same technology to send them your final meter reading - or even - and I appreciate that this is really challenging - filed it online before your account closed.


It can take over three weeks to close an account and open a new account.  As far as I am aware Glowpower invited people to switch to Bord Gais, without penalty.  They should have had a proper system in place. 
A person never knows the exact date one account closes and the other account opens.  Maybe if one or either of the companies had bothered to inform their customers of the transfer of business date then their customer could have sent them a final meter reading. 
When I was with Glowpower you could not send a meter reading online, because their system was always down and never fixed.

There is no excuse for sending estimated meter readings to customers when accounts are being closed. There should be a system in place to have exact readings.


----------



## Leo (2 Dec 2021)

Laramie said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot go back in time and give a meter reading for the 10th November when my account with GlowPower, closed and was taken over by Bord Gais.


The 10th on November isn't that long ago. Measure how many units you use in a day then multiply by number of days and subtract from the current reading. Contact both providers to state that is the switchover reading to use.


----------



## Threadser (2 Dec 2021)

Laramie said:


> Neither GlowPower or BordGais asked me for a meter reading.


I am in the exact same position. I was really suprised that Bord Gais didn't ask for my meter reading when I completed the online changeover. I haven't received my final bill from Glowpower but expect it soon. I would expect to hear that they are leaving the market soon..


----------



## Odea (2 Dec 2021)

Threadser said:


> I was really suprised that Bord Gais didn't ask for my meter reading when I completed the online changeover


They ask you to complete a survey about the service you received on changeover.. I think that this is the time to mention this.


----------



## Grizzly (2 Dec 2021)

Tintagel said:


> I got my latest estimated bill from GlowPower this week. It is identical to the penny as last months estimated bill. What are the chances of this happening?


I would say "nil".   

I have contacted them a couple of times by email about different matters and I have received no response.


----------



## Grizzly (3 Dec 2021)

Threadser said:


> I am in the exact same position. I was really suprised that Bord Gais didn't ask for my meter reading when I completed the online changeover. I haven't received my final bill from Glowpower but expect it soon.


I just checked my final Glowpower bill and I see that my closing charge per kWh was .3209 but my previous bill was charged at .1829 and .2213 per kWh.  So, I am paying a higher price for my electricity based on an estimated closing bill. 

When I start receiving my bills from Bord Gais I will be paying .1608 per kWh.

I would have preferred an actual reading of my meter and paid a lesser tariff to Glowpower based on actual usage up to the cut off and then transferred to Bord Gais and continued on their lower tariff.


----------



## losttheplot (3 Dec 2021)

Grizzly said:


> I just checked my final Glowpower bill and I see that my closing charge per kWh was .3209 but my previous bill was charged at .1829 and .2213 per kWh.  So, I am paying a higher price for my electricity based on an estimated closing bill.
> 
> When I start receiving my bills from Bord Gais I will be paying .1608 per kWh.
> 
> I would have preferred an actual reading of my meter and paid a lesser tariff to Glowpower based on actual usage up to the cut off and then transferred to Bord Gais and continued on their lower tariff.


Can you still submit a reading and have the bill corrected?


----------



## SlugBreath (3 Dec 2021)

According to this, your meter should be read 4 times a year.









						The Frequency of Utility Meter Readings are Regulated by the CRU
					

Your meter measures the amount of gas or electricity that you use. These meter reads are the basis for the bills you receive from your energy supplier.



					www.cru.ie
				




I don't think that I have had an actual meter reading once in 9 months from Glow Power.

I would have thought that your final bill would have included an actual meter reading.


----------



## peemac (3 Dec 2021)

SlugBreath said:


> According to this, your meter should be read 4 times a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ESB networks that read the meters. They pass the readings on to the supplier you have. They have no control over it.

Btw, good news, gas prices have dropped dramatically this week, so prices will start falling back in the new year


----------



## SlugBreath (4 Dec 2021)

peemac said:


> It's ESB networks that read the meters. They pass the readings on to the supplier you have. They have no control over it.


But is it a case that some companies could not be bothered to differentiate between estimated and actual readings and couldn't be bothered to quote actual readings on customers bills?  If they have been given this information why not pass it on?  Too much work?

The CRU should insist that the actual readings are to be passed on to the customer rather than estimated readings.


----------



## Bronco Lane (6 Dec 2021)

Laramie said:


> I have contacted both to explain to me what the situation is. The last email that I sent to GlowPower still remains unanswered.


They are not responding to my emails either.


----------



## Tintagel (14 Dec 2021)

I was one of those people that opted to switch from Glowpower to Bord Gais.   I was not asked to submit a final meter reading....but got an estimated bill, as a final bill.

I have queried why they did this but have not responded to my email.  That was two months ago now.


----------

